# 37 gallon angel tank questions and tips



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

well first of all i have to be completely honest im way over-stockeed, a heavily planted tank and i have 1 clown loach, 4 zebra danios,1 gold algae eater, 6 2-3in. long angels(7 months old)...-1 gold,2 false altums,1 koi,2 half choc.,1 1in. marble,1 1in. koi veiltail 

these are in a heavily planted tank with amazons(tons),hornwort,green bush,java fern and 2 pieces of bogwood and a clay pot...now all of this is in a 37 gallon eclipse
dimensions:30x12.5x22

Questions:
1. are they big enough to be breeding yet?
2. is it to overcrowded to breed,if so what fish do i need to get rid of?
3. is this tank big enouph for tem to breed in and raise their young if not what kind of cichlid?
4. are they small for thereage and if so why?


any tips are appreciated....ty


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you aren't counting the tail they are big enough to start pairing up. Look for breeding tubes and 2 fish chasing other fish away and cleaning a surface. Honestly, that tank is about right for one breeding pair of angels. Everything else in that tank will snack on eggs or fry if they get the change. A really aggressive pair of angels will kill everything else to protect their eggs. A wimpy pair will just eat the eggs themselves. Can you get an additional 20H or 29H to separate a breeding pair in?


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

no im 14 and my mom wont let me have another tank. and no im talking about body and tail...but tyvm for info


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

hi zakk!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

